

O, Engineers (2000) - 11thEarlOfMar
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/8.12/soul_pr.html

======
tonteldoos
Am I slow, or does it look like AMCs Halt and Catch Fire has a very similar
storyline? Maybe an uncredited influence?

------
11thEarlOfMar
71, Carl Alsing is still working in Scotts Valley building high performance
control systems.

